# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ελληνικά timbrados "ταξιδεύουν" στην Άπω Ανατολή ...

## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

.

Μπορει τα Ταϊβανεζικα προϊοντα να κατεκλυσαν τις αγορες του κοσμου, τα ελληνικα timbrados ομως "κατεκλησαν" τις καρδιες των Ταϊβανεζων!!!  :-)

Forum αντιστοιχο με το δικο μας, εχει νημα για τα timbrados και ο οπτικοακουστικος εμπλουτισμος γινεται κατα 80% με ελληνικα βιντεακια ! 
(koufaidoni, dimitriοs K, timbradoFhia, Δημητρης βασιλιας) 

(Translated απο Bing)
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/b...=107786&page=1

(original page)
http://www.aquabird.com.vn/forum/sho...=107786&page=1

----------


## orion

αυτά είναι... τα λέει ο Σαμαράς και ο Στουρνάρας αλλά δεν ακούτε... το 2014 έρχεται η ανάπτυξη...  :Bug Dance:

----------


## jk21

ο Paco  του Γιωργη του Ασωτου  , σε μια ακομα διακριση , παρουσιαζομενος σαν ενα απο τα βιντεακια (το πρωτο μαλιστα ) που επελεξε παγκοσμια γνωστη σελιδα για πουλια ( πολλοι ισως το ξερατε σαν aviaweb παλιοτερα ), ως δειγματα βιντεο του καναρινιου timbrado espaniol 

https://www.beautyofbirds.com/spanis...ocanaries.html


αισιως εχει φτασει ηδη τις 894300 εμφανισεις ηδη

----------

